# ISM front sway bar links compatibility doubt



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello. Im in the process of replacing the suspension and all the pieces conected to it. I have eibach springs, gonna install next week bilstein b8. And now i came across this.
Can anyone tell me if this will fit a 2009 vcdi 150hp cruze?

thanks


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

if the 2009 is the same body style as the 2011 they should, i think all Cruze front sway bars are identical in the current model. It also has nearly 2 inches of adjustment so there is alot of wiggle room also. But if the 2009 was a different body style I really couldn't tell you since we never had it in the US


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

i think it is. i think i will lift the car and take pictures, take measures and i will write them here just to be sure...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, suspension pictures would help determine if they work. 

We've only had the Cruze here for right around 2 years. It came in late 2010 as a 2011 model.


----------

